# New to site...everything.  Who does this??



## dustrick (Oct 10, 2009)

*Nevermind I took them down.*


----------



## Corto (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for directly posting those images. A horse fucking a gay pig or whatever is exactly what my day was lacking, asshole.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 11, 2009)

What the fuck does this have to do with comics and stories?

I'm not clicking the links, either way.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

ITS NOT SAFE... So glad i am not a visual thinker.


----------



## Gardoof (Oct 11, 2009)

._.

The goggles... They do nothing...


----------



## KitsuneKoden (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude, wtf actually?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 13, 2009)

WTf!?!?!/
well, if your question is "does anyone write furry mangas?" then, yes, i do. but i don't do yiff, and i am absolutely against gay mangas.


----------



## dustrick (Oct 13, 2009)

GEEEEEZ!! OK!! My mistake, CALM DOWN!! I guess no one read the "NEW TO SITE" part.

I love how everyone was so helpful.


----------



## KitsuneKoden (Oct 19, 2009)

Extra flamed


----------

